# Demographics



## montanazach (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone taken the time to figure out the demographics of their main customer for residential? (age, marital status, income, ect.??) I would greatly appreciate some insight! Thanks and if you dont want to share this info with the world, which is understandable, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And why would that matter?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sure add an layer of science


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always asks theses questions and posts his email. Makes no sense.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't vote for or do work for democratics no matter what their age or marital status.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

montanazach;2027754 said:


> Has anyone taken the time to figure out the demographics of their main customer for residential? (age, marital status, income, ect.??) I would greatly appreciate some insight! Thanks and if you dont want to share this info with the world, which is understandable, please email me at [


we/i dont use "e mail" we keep it on the board.
yea, demographics is sensitive info.

try http://www.city-data.com/

next fill in your location.


----------



## montanazach (Sep 2, 2015)

dieselss;2027775 said:


> Always asks theses questions and posts his email. Makes no sense.


Always posts in my threads with no helpful information... It makes no sense


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And as was asked, why?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's always the wife of wealthy engineers/ lawyers/ doctors, I couldn't figure out why until someone pointed out the googling of my company name.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll wait while you wipe your history causing you to log out...


----------



## montanazach (Sep 2, 2015)

Mr.Markus;2028018 said:


> It's always the wife of wealthy engineers/ lawyers/ doctors, I couldn't figure out why until someone pointed out the googling of my company name.


and what did googling your name show you??

and dieselss, its for marketing purposes. If you know what your average customer is like then you can better target them with your marketing material.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

montanazach;2028026 said:


> and what did googling your name show you??


Plowing is subjective...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

montanazach;2028026 said:


> and dieselss, its for marketing purposes. If you know what your average customer is like then you can better target them with your marketing material.


So if I sub for a company and only plow commercial lots, what can I gain from the marketing information?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

montanazach;2028026 said:


> and what did googling your name show you??.


wow........interesting


----------



## montanazach (Sep 2, 2015)

dieselss;2028039 said:


> So if I sub for a company and only plow commercial lots, what can I gain from the marketing information?


If you look at was originally posted it says demographics for main residential customer. so if you sub and do commercial lots then the info is useless to you.

and as far as this googling your name thing, can you explain what you mean a little more. I have no clue what you mean?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

and as far as this googling your name thing, can you explain what you mean a little more. I have no clue what you mean?

Why don't you email him and ask?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;2028095 said:


> and as far as this googling your name thing, can you explain what you mean a little more. I have no clue what you mean?
> 
> Why don't you email him and ask?


Never mind


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

There's been no pattern, it's all over the board.

OP and Diesel, don't you guys sleep in the summer?


----------



## montanazach (Sep 2, 2015)

dieselss;2028095 said:


> and as far as this googling your name thing, can you explain what you mean a little more. I have no clue what you mean?
> 
> Why don't you email him and ask?


If you dont have any useful information and are just on here to be a smart ass then would you kindly **** off and go be a doushe someplace else. Im actually trying to get some useful information and build a successful business here. thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Was a legitimate question?
I mean you want complete strangers emailing you right? Why can you mail him first?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

montanazach;2027754 said:


> Has anyone taken the time to figure out the demographics of their main customer for residential? (age, marital status, income, ect.??) I would greatly appreciate some insight! Thanks and if you dont want to share this info with the world, which is understandable, please email me at [email protected]


Here is some insight to my customer demographics:
customer has driveway
customer has ability to pay
customer appreciates the work I do

Hope this helps


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

thelettuceman;2028145 said:


> Here is some insight to my customer demographics:
> customer has driveway
> customer has ability to pay
> customer appreciates the work I do
> ...


I was Gunna say 50% of my customers are male.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

100% of mine are female, some have husband's or wife's.

They range from 24ish to 49.

They all have jobs, pay well and demand good service.

[email protected]


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

montanazach;2027754 said:


> Has anyone taken the time to figure out the demographics of their main customer for residential? (age, marital status, income, ect.??) I would greatly appreciate some insight! Thanks and if you dont want to share this info with the world, which is understandable, please email me at [email protected]


If I didn't want the world to know why would I tell you?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

100% of our customers are bipedal 
100% of our customers pay their bill


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Like most young social media indoctrinated people, you are focused on trivial details. If you are plowing drives or lots,make sure the people you talk to are the owners, not tenants. Notice I said talk. That means show up at their door, introduce yourself, and politely ask for the chance to earn their business. Face to face. Don't take on any more work than you can do quickly and well. Outperform their expectations and word will spread. Screw up and word will spread faster.


----------

